# internal filter positioning



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

I dunno if its worth the ask but im on here so i will ask anyways, i have a 4ft tank and for now i have 2x 1200L/H internal filters, now what would be the most beneficial position to place each filter? does it matter?


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

With one it's best to put it towards the middle.. with two, I'd probably try to space them out so they're about where each 1/3 of the tank is for even filtering.. probably not crucial. It's good to have one by the heater to circulate the heated water.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

jennesque said:


> With one it's best to put it towards the middle.. with two, I'd probably try to space them out so they're about where each 1/3 of the tank is for even filtering.. probably not crucial. It's good to have one by the heater to circulate the heated water.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



dont 100% understand, on the side of tank in middle aiming towards middle of tank? i have 2 on the right side next to each other, thinking of putting 1 o either end


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

Sorry... what I'm trying to say if you were to divide the tank into thirds drawing lines down the glass, I would put the filters approximately where those lines are for optimal circulation. Does that make more sense? Certainly doesn't have to be exact.. I have my filter left of the middle hidden behind some drift wood.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

If you want the best circulation/filtration, put one in the front corner and the other in the back corner on the other side. The front one should push water across the front of the tank, and the back one across the back, creating a circular flow in the tank.


----------



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

jaysee said:


> If you want the best circulation/filtration, put one in the front corner and the other in the back corner on the other side. The front one should push water across the front of the tank, and the back one across the back, creating a circular flow in the tank.


brilliant idea jaysee will do that right now  the whirlpool type effect correct?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes exactly. That's how all my tanks are set up. The fish much prefer that kind of a current versus the crazy stuff you get when the water flow is directed straight into the glass.


----------



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

jaysee said:


> Yes exactly. That's how all my tanks are set up. The fish much prefer that kind of a current versus the crazy stuff you get when the water flow is directed straight into the glass.


done it n my fish are alot more calm swimming around now


----------

